# 921 with Samsung HL-P4663 @ 720p



## 968.911 (Jul 21, 2002)

What is the preferred configuration for the 921's HD output? My 921 is driving a Samsung HP-P4663. I have the 921 outputting 1080i or 480p with no problems, but 720p causes the Samsung to loose lock (sync?). With the 921 set to 720p, the display is wavy at best.

The HL-P4663 is supposed to be 720p native. My XBOX drives it fine in all modes 480p, 720p and 1080i.

All connected using Component cables.

With the 921 set to 1080i, I occasionally have audio lag. I think this is caused by the TV taking too much time processing the image since it has to down convert the 1080i to 720p.

Any ideas?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I've got a 6163, and I use the 921 set to 16X9 and 720P, output set to normal, and the 6163 in expand mode. It works fine for me.


----------



## CRL1 (Feb 7, 2005)

I also have a Samsung HLP-5063 that will not work in the 720P. Same problem that 968.911 described in his post.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I have a Samsung 46" DLP and both 1080i and 720p work fine. But my DELL 30" LCD doesn't like the 720p anymore. It used to work in 720p on my dell but I think something happend with the last update. I'm hoping it will get fixed with the next software release.


----------



## Robert C (Jan 27, 2005)

I've got a Samsung P5063W DLP and it works fine with the 921 in any mode. ( I leave it set to 1080i).


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

CRL1 said:


> I also have a Samsung HLP-5063 that will not work in the 720P. Same problem that 968.911 described in his post.


My Samsung HLP-5063 has worked fine for several months. I'm using the DVI output of the 921 connected to the HDMI input on the 5063 using a $20 DVI to HDMI cable. Component output or component output switching through a receiver may be causing problems the the 720p signal.


----------



## dagman (Feb 24, 2005)

CRL1 said:


> I also have a Samsung HLP-5063 that will not work in the 720P. Same problem that 968.911 described in his post.


I have a 50+ inch Samsung DLP and I also have the same problem keeping sync in 720p. 1080i seems to work fine, but I want the native 720p mode.

I do have it switched through an A/V receiver that does component switching (to switch between satellite & DVD), so I guess I should test if that is the problem.

I don't want to switch to HDMI since I want to have a splitter on my component output and send the signals to a second HDTV in the bedroom. (So I can use the DVR functionality in 2 rooms.) I guess the splitter isn't going to help things.

Has anyone contacted Samsung? Has anyone figured out any work-arounds?


----------



## PNTR10 (Feb 8, 2005)

I Have A Samsung Hln 6163w1 And It Won't Lock On At 720p Either...wish It Would So I Couls Reduce The Amount Of Scaling.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I've got a Samsung 50" DLP and when I drive it via the 921 over DVI with 720p output, I get a picture but the bottom inch or two as well as an inch or so on each side is chopped. It works fine over DVI with 1080i or 480p, but I'd like to keep the output at 720p since that's the native resolution of the set.

So mine locks, but the picture is just too small for the area of the screen.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I forgot to add that using the component outputs of the 921 with 720p works fine.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

There was some pilot error involved here with an incorrect setting on the TV. It's working fine now over DVI with 720p output.


----------

